# EOS M EF to M Mount Adapter with 70-200 f/4L IS Sample Images



## H and B Digital (Nov 9, 2012)

JUST SHIPPED and in stock!!! I just took the Canon EOS M out with an EF 70-200 f/4L IS attached via the EF-EOS M Mount Adapter. WOW. This opens up a whole new set of possibilities . . .

First, the setup:







Results?











Does it solve the focusing issues of the EOS M? NOPE.






But is it ridiculously cool to walk around with a big lens and a tiny camera? ABSOLUTELY. Image quality is darn good too.

More images and a Hands on Review of the EOS M: http://ow.ly/fa4qk.

Happy shooting,
Dan at HandBdigital


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't understand, why people putting a "L" lens on mirrorless body :-\ It just looks so stupid.

Dear Mr. Canon,
If you ever decide on FF mirrorless, please make sure you include some decent pancake lenses.


----------



## gmrza (Nov 12, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I don't understand, why people putting a "L" lens on mirrorless body :-\ It just looks so stupid.



If your mirrorless body is your second (or third, or fourth, or fifth, or sixth...) body, being able to attach any EF lens is a nice feature to have. For instance, if you travel with a DLSR and a mirrorless body, you have your compact and backup bodies provided by the EOS-M. (To establish whether that kind of setup is ideal is left as an exercise for the reader.)

For Canon, the EF mount adapter is a compromise to make the system look more flexible through the period when there are very few native lenses.

FWIW: I'm still not convinced of being to properly hand-hold a body which has no EVF (or eye-level viewfinder of any kind) with such a big lens attached.


----------



## noncho (Nov 12, 2012)

I would go for 22/2 pancake and 100/2 for EOS-M, maybe with the next tiny body


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 12, 2012)

gmrza said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand, why people putting a "L" lens on mirrorless body :-\ It just looks so stupid.
> ...



IF I travel with my DSLR and EF lenses...I'm just don't I see the benefits of mirrorless with adapter etc. and if you are wedding shooter, I don't think mirrorless is a good choice as backup.

Don't forget the fundamental or primary reason of mirrorless: *compact & pocketable & travel friendly*.


----------



## martinc (Apr 14, 2013)

How is the video with that setup?


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 19, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I don't understand, why people putting a "L" lens on mirrorless body :-\ It just looks so stupid.
> 
> Dear Mr. Canon,
> If you ever decide on FF mirrorless, please make sure you include some decent pancake lenses.



Lighten up my friend,why are you so angry about this little camera that takes great pics? Take a chill pill.


----------



## H and B Digital (Apr 19, 2013)

martinc said:


> How is the video with that setup?



Hey Martin,
I actually haven't had the chance to test the video with the L series lens setup, but I'm going to offer that it is very similar or the same as shooting with the T4i since the two cameras share the same sensors and processors. I believe they also share the same contrast method for Live View autofocusing, but I personally try to avoid using autofocus (too much) when shooting video! (Too much racking that doesn't look intentional/"cool"!) So, if you're not using autofocus, I'm going to say that video would be the same at the T4i, i.e., very good. The EOS M also has a mic in jack, so there's that...

Cheers,
Dan at H and B Digital


----------

